# Elasticnode.net Cloud VPS - Autoscaling, DDoS Protection, Snapshot/Backups, Hourly Billing and more!



## keanu (Oct 22, 2015)

*Elasticnode.net*​Looking for the flexibility and stability of the cloud? But are you looking for VPS pricing?
Elasticnode is exactly what you need. We provide cloud VPS packages at an affordable price, with a lot of features other providers can't offer.

Use discount code WHT10 to get 10% off your server.

Features:


Hourly Billing
Rebootless Scaling
DDoS Protection
Auto-Scaling
Anycast DNS
Snapshots
One click App Install (Wordpress, LNMP, ...)
1 IPv4 and IPv6 by default


We use the latest Intel CPU's and high quality network. Every server comes with 40Gbps DDoS Protection for your security.

*Hourly Billing*
Create and destroy VPS's on demand, without losing money. Our easy to use interface makes it simple to do so and you can keep track of your billing with ease.

*Snapshots*
Take snapshots of your server and restore them at any time, at any location. Useful for backups or distributed deployments of servers.

*Rebootless & Auto Scaling*
Upgrade/downgrade your server without a single reboot. No more rebooting, waiting or disk resize required. Our auto-scaling feature will automatically upgrade and downgrade your server according to your usage, so you can handle every traffic.


*One click APP install*
Install multiple apps like Wordpress, LNMP and cPanel through our control panel without SSH'ing to your server.

*DDoS Protection*
Protect your server against DDoS protection with our NSFOCUS filtering appliance. Your server is protected up to 40Gbps of DDoS traffic and kicks in automatically without any configuration.

*Anycast DNS*
Serve your domain through our Anycast DNS and speed up your loading time. Easy to use and configure, and no more managing of DNS servers on your VPS.

Our Pricing:

SSD-1
€ 0.014 / hour
€10/month


1 CPU Core
1GB RAM
10GB SSD Storage
2TB Gigabit Bandwidth
40 Gbps DDoS Protection

*Click here to register*

SSD-2
€ 0.028 / hour
€20/month


1 CPU Core
1GB RAM
10GB SSD Storage
4TB Gigabit Bandwidth
40 Gbps DDoS Protection

*Click here to register*

SSD-3
€ 0.042 / hour
€30/month


3 CPU Core
3GB RAM
30GB SSD Storage
6TB Gigabit Bandwidth
40 Gbps DDoS Protection

*Click here to register*

SSD-4
€ 0.056 / hour
€40/month


4 CPU Core
4GB RAM
40GB SSD Storage
8TB Gigabit Bandwidth
40 Gbps DDoS Protection

*Click here to register*

If you have any further questions, do not hesitate to contact us at [email protected] or through our support system.
Test IPv4: 45.35.66.134
Test IPv6: 2604:6600:2000:c::7101


----------



## drmike (Oct 22, 2015)

Datacenter?

Location?

WHT10?   Perhaps instead something like VPSB10?


----------



## willie (Oct 22, 2015)

Is SSD-2 really supposed to have the same specs as SSD-1 except for bandwidth?


----------



## keanu (Oct 23, 2015)

Psychz Datacenter, Dallas

SSD-2
€ 0.028 / hour
€20/month


2 CPU Core
2GB RAM
20GB SSD Storage
4TB Gigabit Bandwidth
40 Gbps DDoS Protection


----------

